# Oak Barrel leak



## Casper (Jan 9, 2011)

I received a wine barrel at Christmas from my friend.
This is not my first barrel, for the hydration I use the step from Akanagan Barrel Works see link below.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<O></O>
http://www.winebarrels.com/barrelcare.asp<O></O>
<O></O>
When I introduce water and stand the barrel in one end was leaking a lot, fortunately it stop, I flip it got some leak and it stop too. <O></O>
<O></O>
I fill the barrel at 50 % to remove some oak flavor, 15 minute after it was leaking at the middle. Remove a bit of water to remove pressure and stop leaking, next day I fill the barrel with water a no leak. So 2 days after I put my wine In it, and it started leaking again. I turned the barrel to remove the pressure and still leaking.<O></O>
<O></O>
What should I do? 


<O></O><O>




</O>


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 9, 2011)

I had one do this also.....
Mine stopped in about a day or 2. Didn't leak alot in that time (looks about like yours)


Never had a problem since....


----------



## Casper (Jan 9, 2011)

I put the wine 4 days ago and still leaking




I had no problemwith the one fromOkanagan Barrel Works, this one is a Cooperage JK of Hungary. Could not find a web site for this compagny.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 9, 2011)

typically you let your barrel stay w water in for 2-4 days...sounds like you didnt wait that long by what i read

storage between usage ...LONG periods!!!! you should also kep barrel 1/4 full of water....you should eventually be fine....get some wine to top this baby off as needed


----------



## Casper (Jan 21, 2011)

I tranfer the wine back to a carboy and fill the barrel with water. The leak stop after 4 days and the wine is back to the barrel


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to hear its better, I recommend keeping it full.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Good news Casper.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 21, 2011)

Well done Buddy


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 21, 2011)

glad to heat that!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd sure like to try me one of those one of these days


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you would love it Waldo...


It looks so cool in your house/wine making area.


People freak out when I give them a barrel tasting!!!


----------



## Casper (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody use an IV bag to keepa winebarrel full?
I found that picture on the internet.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 26, 2011)

that is unique...what a cool idea! I suppose you could also intravenously feed it so2


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow.... I have officially seen it all. haha


Pretty cool


----------



## Bert (Jan 26, 2011)

IV-bag now that is funny.....could have more than one use


----------



## Casper (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I decided to give it a try on one of my barrell, 


Let you know if it is working well or not


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 26, 2011)

As an automation (semi) expert I love it!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2011)

Genius!!!


----------



## Kemo (Jan 27, 2011)

Man that is great! I hope you dont mind if i keep that picture as a background on my pc


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

Where in the heck do you find new/unused IV bags!


----------



## Casper (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Where in the heck do you find new/unused IV bags!




First you need to fake an illness



, you call the ambulance, they connect you to an IV at the hospital. You tell them you need to go for a smoke outside and leave with the IV. Well this a way to get one.






me, I just know poeple working at the right place.






Did cost me 2 bottles of Port.


----------

